# What other animals do you have at your house?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Just curious who has what and how your working dogs get along with them?

Any interesting pets or livestock? Llamas? Alpacas? Goats? Pigs? Does your dog try to make his own bacon in the morning???


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

My kids own a cat named Jack, and we have fish. Jack has been raised around dogs and he gets along fine with our stud dog Joker. Ranger on the other hand will attempt to get the kitten so we make certain to keep them separate as the kitten/cat is not smart enough to stay away. 

Our other dog Yghor does not pay particular attention to the cat but will bark at him if in his run. 

My pup echo will attempt to chase Jack and I have been monitoring their interaction real close. I would hate for an accident to occur, currently there is no issue and I hope it remains that way. 

None of the dogs bother our fish 

Leo

Leo


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Up until about three years ago our dogs were living on the same property with our ducks, goats, chickens, horses and cats. Every once in awhile there'd be the proverbial fur, or feathers, flying. Even though it was not permitted the dogs couldn't 100% control themselves. However chasing the ducks in the pond was excellent exercise for the dogs. I swear the ducks loved tormenting the dogs.

Oh, and the JRT....she was the "fishergirl". She did bluegill and frog patrol around the edges of the pond.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

4 whippets, one italian greyhound, 3 cockatiels and one blue and gold macaw in addition to the doberman. She gets along great with everything, never a problem.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

non dog pets - my blue and gold macaw and a two year old (evil as all get out) F2 junglebob cat.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

We have another dog in addition to my two GSDs. Daisy is a PITA Cairn Terrier...ten years old and ornery as hell. Loves to cause trouble in the pack...

We also have two cats...my older GSD & the Cairn Terrier get along fine with the cats. Kira does not. The cats are in the basement when she is out...they roam the house at night when she is crated. 

Unfortunately, one of my cats is a "darter"...He loves to dart from one place to another...this is just too much for Kira. The other cat is a little more "doggy"...but it's just easier/safer to keep them apart.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

In addition to Ronan the malinois, I have two other dogs, a LabX and a RottiX and two permanent cats. Right now, I also have a foster cat and five kittens that that are not old enough to meet the dogs yet. Just wish Mama cat would stop beating up my big, tough schutzhund dog. It's almost embarrassing. 

Also fish, indoors and out, and frogs. Not much interaction, but the dogs like to drink out of the outdoor fish tub (70 gallon stock tank).


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

1 cat, Diesel a male maine **** 2yrs old, hopefully a female little one next year.
fish, koi.
Since our move last weekend: 2 goats and 2 sheep.

Next to the breeding/sportdogs, 2 pet dogs: my old IPO malinois Mick, 12 yrs. And the sister of Spike, Bo, she was the petdog of my father-in-law, who is living with us since our move.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I have 4 horses, and a kitten that needs to relocate to another home...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

15 huskies and two feral cats that have moved onto the property despite all out efforts to discourage them. The huskies "eye stalk" the cats and pray for feline inattention....I like cats but would prefer that these ones would go elsewhere as I don't own any dogs that have been raised around cats anymore so they are "not good with cats" to say the least. In black humour we have named them "No-Name" and "President's Choice" which are popular grocery store food brands.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, right now we're kinda short, but we do have Oreo (guess what color he is!!!), and a wild cat that comes around sometimes. this summer we had calves, including a yearling registered bucking bull that brix loved to taunt given the chance, last summer we had 2 adopted mustangs (who never seemed to appreciate an 8 month old GSD for some reason).

with luck, we'll have some sheep and a dairy goat or 2 in the spring. may as well work the booger seeing as how i have him (and 4 A with no fence as of now)! i wonder if i can train him to run off hawks/possums/coyotes from chickens if i get them, PLUS tend the sheep/goats....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just the three dogs now. Never had much luck in the past with fuzzy little creatures and a house full of terriers. Had quite a few snakes over the years. My daughter's and I hatched a batch of Prairie King snake eggs a number of yrs ago. We kept one for almost 15 yrs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a cat. I took him as a neglect case and didn't want to send him on to animal control and the shelter because he is 12 years old. 

So we have "That Cat" (the tone of distain is utterly necessary when saying his name).

Being the hopeless clicker trainer that I am, he comes when called and is housetrained like a dog - he meows at the dog to go potty outside.  I hate litterboxes - and the dogs love them a bit too much.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

The two Galgo Espanol, 
a damn lazy "im sleeping dont wake me up" x pointer/lab
9 cats ( average age is 13 yrs )
and my sons 4 goldfish

The dogs get on great with the cats but we did have to take the "getting used to bit" slow with the galgo's seeing their hare coursing hunting background . Use of the muzzle at the start of their living here works great..........they all play together no probs.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

We have Josie, a yorkie, that I bought for my wife's first anniversary. She does very well with my 2 GSDs. The yorkie is a little big and weighs 11lbs. I also have cat that will not die. Just kidding. The cat never sees the GSDs and vice versa. My neighbor has Alpacas. I do my training next to the Alpacas and my GSDs pay no attention to them. Alpacas are kind of cool. Quiet and do not stink and seem to be friendly. They also have a lama or two with the Alpacas to help protect but the lamas are not so friendly.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Just the two GSD and two Bostons.

When the two kids were still here my wife always said that the three pigs and a wolf lived here. Her being the wolf of course.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Three Red Lored Amazon parrots, one Blue-crowned Conure, an Affenpinscher, a Pomeranian, a Malti-poo and a Wiemeraner; two cats; one that pesters the dogs and one that is near-invisible. Everyone gets along well in small groups.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Do husbands count? :lol: J/K

I have my tame barn cats (that have not met the Malinois yet), two horses and the cattle were just taken to winter pasture. 

I also have one resident badger (who lives on the other side of the property and minds his own business if we don't mess with him), and a bunch of pigeons that we have been practicing for the opening of Pheasant season with......


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Besides the four dogs (2 Malinois, 1 Mal/GSD cross or whatever he is, and 1 husky/Rottweiler cross), we've got...

-3 rats (which make excellent garbage disposals)
-1 ferret
-2 snakes (an anerythristic boa constrictor imperator and a jungle carpet python)
-1 goldfish (though I think fish are more like living decorations than pets)

Used to have a pair of rabbits too but probably won't get those again (their litterbox is nasty to change). I may get some chickens in the spring if we get the fence put up. I'd like some goats one of these days and a horse or three.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

We have only dogs, two dobermanns and one GSD!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

We're running a little short right now.....the cattle were all sold, down to one horse, two cats and five dogs and an outdoor goldfish pond. Oh, and the chickens are all gone and the three daughters are all grown. I am not, however, suffering from empty nest syndrome!:lol:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

My kids, lol! 

We had horses for years, a few barn kitties. Now just the dogs...


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

3 dobermans permenantly (more that visit for weeks at a time)
1 boxer
1 rott

2 bearded dragons
lots of crickets and worms for them to eat!


----------

